# BIOS Mod request MSI Radeon RX 570 4GB GAMING Hynix



## Ahmed_vip (Oct 18, 2017)

Please if any one can modify and send I tried many ways but very bad hash rate 22 or less than that in ETH mining my original bios


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2017)

Here sorry for the delay, give this BIOS a shot and I can adjust from here. It is using a samsung strap and 2100mhz clock, this is the same setup I use for my hynix based 570/580's of other brands. There is no power adjustment we can add that if the card is stable.

Please let me know how it goes so I can add it to the master list in the other thread.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 23, 2017)

I took cdawall's file and updated the UEFI GOP version from 1.61 to a patched version 1.63(so UEFI GOP boot will work with the modified legacy section). Just in case you might need it. 

P.S., if you want to know how just ask.


----------



## Danoldo (Jan 24, 2018)

I would like to know how.


----------



## Itsjo (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone have a bios for the gaming X version?


----------

